# How-to: Instructions on replacing the quarter window



## ifoam (Dec 16, 2004)

i wanted to replace my quarter glass and had trouble figuring out how to do it so i wrote this. it might vary from year to year but these are the instructions for a 92 sentra b13 without power windows.

you can add weatherstripping glue to the moldings to keep it in place or to keep water out.

i hope this helps someone. post questions if you have some.


-prep stage for the window-

Well, first you have to get the window. When you buy it, try to get it with molding if you dont have it, or if its bad condition. 

Next, take off the molding if it has some and get a razor blade and start scraping the tint if it has some. After all tint has been removed, soak the glass in water, or sticky stuff remover to get the window nice and clean.

-removal of components-

first you have to remove the manual window crank. to do this, they sell a special tool that cost about 5 dollars. this tool removes them and puts them in. the tool removes the clip from behind the crank to keep it on. remove the clip per instructions with tool or pry it out with a screwdriver.

inside the little try on the arm rest is a screw cover. remove the cover and unscrew the screw.there are two more screws with screw covers on the botton rim of the door panel.

on the sides of the door, there are some plastic screws that are hard to remove. im not sure how they come out, but i used a flat head and a phillips to remove them. stick the flat head under the head, and un screw with the phillips. there are two on each side.

now you can pick the panel and push up to remove it.

now we need to remove the window. roll down the window by using the crank with out the clip until it can go down no further. once its there, pick up the plastic on the door to access the screws that clamp the window down to the regulator. there are two screws. grab the window and dislodge it from its place, and rest it inside the car door bottom.

there is a metal splitter between the main window and the quarter glass. to remove this, there are two visual screws that need to be removed and also one small screw hidden at the top of the door behind the molding. remove the splitter from the door.

take off the molding (if its there) for the quarter panel.

your door, should have no glass now.

-installation-
slip the best molding over the quarter window and put the quarter window into place however possible. this is easy because there is alot of room.

now, replace the splitter between the two windows and screw in.

pick up the window from the bottom of the door and put it back on the guides and screw it in place.

put back together the door as removed.

thats it!


----------



## ifoam (Dec 16, 2004)

sorry about wrong section post, but then, shouldn't this be in the b13 section?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

The title and text are confusing. You're write-up is about replacing door glass, not "quarter" glass. "Quarter" refers to the rear quarter glass on two-door cars.


----------



## ifoam (Dec 16, 2004)

well they tell me that the small window with the back window of a four door with the quarter glass, if its not, what is it?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

My bad. My experience is with my SE-R. I usually only look at the front of non-SE-R Sentras to determine if they'd make a good parts car. I happened to spot an E next to me in a parking lot last night and noticed the small fixed window in the rear door.

Therefore, in the immortal words of Emily Latilla, "Never mind."


----------



## ifoam (Dec 16, 2004)

no worries


----------

